# Good petshop in Northampton.



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking to buy a new snake (and some more mice) is there a reptile shop in Northampton that people would highly reccomend? I don't want to buy a snake of RFUK because of all the scam stories, at least if I buy it from a shop I can do a little more about it than some scammer 1000 miles from me.

Thanks muchly


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

buying off RFUK is perfectly fine ... 

just arrange to meet the seller at their place .. 

have a look at the way things are set up .. and have a little tour of their collection .. 

as lots of questions. 

and handle the snake or whatever whilst your there. 
..

and if in doubt don't hand your cash over. 

Personally I encourage people to ask questions or they are more than welcome to come over and see the animals.. .
without feeling obliged to part with any money. 

just don't take all the bad news and blow it out of proportion.. 99% of sellers are not scam artists 

Alan


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Northampton Reptile Centre...?

Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

tigerpaws said:


> buying off RFUK is perfectly fine ...
> 
> just arrange to meet the seller at their place ..
> 
> ...


yeah I;m just a bit nervous! I'm reletavly new to the snake world so would be easy pickings for a scammer  because I'm a newbie.


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> Northampton Reptile Centre...?
> 
> Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile


haven't lived here very long as I'm a student so have no idea!!! Thank you!!


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> Northampton Reptile Centre...?
> 
> Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile


oh and i said GOOD reptile shops. Went into the reptile centre today and was appalled. 4-5' boa with no hides, bits of old shed around, dirty cage and stagnant water? no way am I buying anything from there.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Go to Rugby, just off J1 of M6 left at the roundabout, then right at the next roundabout and then its the first right.

Elite Reptiles, I doubt you will not be impressed, if you do visit let me know what you think.

p.s. I know its not in northampton but its only about 15 minutes away and is the best shop in the area: victory:

pps. oh and if your talking about the boa I am thinking of, there are actually two but its usualy gard to tell


----------



## coxy1130 (May 18, 2009)

By the way you can get to rugby on the train from Northampton to if your a car-less student like me always a much easier option just get on a birmingham bound train from the station I think its like the first stop.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

squaccy said:


> oh and i said GOOD reptile shops. Went into the reptile centre today and was appalled. 4-5' boa with no hides, bits of old shed around, dirty cage and stagnant water? no way am I buying anything from there.


I could of put your mind at ease. If you are ever unsure why something is the way it is, just ask.
The breeding boas have no hide because they didn't use the one they had and it took up a lot of space. Water cannot stagnate in a day (which is how often it's changed), at worse it would have been saturday's water on a monday if it hadn't been done yet as we are shut sunday.
As she is currently gravid their viv is disturbed as little as possible.
Please, please, please shoppers always voice your concerns as you see them in any shop as you may go away happy knowing the answer!

Gary


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

NorthamptonReptileCentre said:


> I could of put your mind at ease. If you are ever unsure why something is the way it is, just ask.
> The breeding boas have no hide because they didn't use the one they had and it took up a lot of space. Water cannot stagnate in a day (which is how often it's changed), at worse it would have been saturday's water on a monday if it hadn't been done yet as we are shut sunday.
> As she is currently gravid their viv is disturbed as little as possible.
> Please, please, please shoppers always voice your concerns as you see them in any shop as you may go away happy knowing the answer!
> ...


Gary, I think I know what has caused concern for the water, if it is the boas I am thinking of the waterbowl has green stains in it, which could make the water look dirty?


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

retri said:


> Gary, I think I know what has caused concern for the water, if it is the boas I am thinking of the waterbowl has green stains in it, which could make the water look dirty?


Yeh it's an old 'washing up bowl', not the hight of reptile interior design fashion but it's clean and serves them well! It is stained, it's not a brightly lit viv so maybe I can understand too.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

squaccy said:


> oh and i said GOOD reptile shops. Went into the reptile centre today and was appalled. 4-5' boa with no hides, bits of old shed around, dirty cage and stagnant water? no way am I buying anything from there.


please don't "Name & Shame" places on here .. 

it is against forum rules.. for a good reason

if you have a problem you should talk to the owners of the business first 


Alan


----------

